# Another Reason Not To Fly??



## DesertRat (Oct 5, 2009)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/33175707/ns/tr...news/?GT1=43001

The fight started supposedly because one of the pilots attacked a female crew member. I dunno, sounds like there's more to this story.


----------

